# 1st Lathe - Thread cutting question



## old4570 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well , Im about to buy a lathe , next month or so , I hope ! 

My question is ...

What threads do I need to cut ? 
Mini Mag tail cap [ Cut 1xAA body ] to re-thread 
C-D bodies , again cutting down to 1cell ..

Anyone know what TPI the Solarforce L2 bezel is ? 
Is there a easy threading guide about or some sort of tool for checking threads . 
I dont want to buy a machine that wont cut the threads I need .. 

I know , its a silly question , but I havent had a lathe since about 95 or so . And Ive forgotten so much .


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 10, 2010)

May I recommed the "Threads of Interest" sticky in this forum? https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/46042

It has a "common dimensions" thread and a machining info thread. 

Dan


----------



## LEDobsession (Mar 10, 2010)

old4570 said:


> Is there a easy threading guide about or some sort of tool for checking threads .



If you can get a hold of one, the Machinery's Handbook does wonders. A thread gauge can get you, well, how many threads per inch/mm. Hope this helps some. :thumbsup:


----------



## old4570 (Mar 11, 2010)

20 to 28Tpi ...

Im not good at guessing TPI when there are only 2 threads to measure .
Or I can only get the calipers on .100inch ..

I used to have a pitch gauge , thats lost now , and 2 or 3 threads were all that was needed to work out TPI etc .. 

Thanks gadget_lover , I just needed to know if a 35TPI lathe was good enough for flashlight work , or if I needed more like 48TPI ....

Looks like 20TPI and 28TPI are popular threads for flashlight use ...
Just hate to buy a 35TPI lathe and find I needed 36 or 38TPI 
That would be hard to swallow ...


----------



## 65535 (Mar 11, 2010)

With the proper change gears you can hit just about any pitch just make sure the highest range is higher than what you expect to machine.


----------



## old4570 (Mar 11, 2010)

65535 said:


> With the proper change gears you can hit just about any pitch just make sure the highest range is higher than what you expect to machine.



Thats what I was looking for ... 

But I figure some one thats been there done that can answer the question , I guess . Wasnt asking for trade secrets .


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 11, 2010)

Most threads in flashlights ( that you would cut with the lathe) are 32 tpi or coarser. 

With most lathes, you can buy extra change gears and increase the range of threads that it will cut simply by having more combinations available.

I've never had to turn finer than 40 tpi. In theory, there's a combination of gears on my lathe that will give me 255 tpi, but that would be a very, very shallow thread.

Daniel


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 11, 2010)

Silly double post


----------



## StrikerDown (Mar 11, 2010)

If you get a lathe large enough to hold a D size body in the spindle it will probably have all the threads selections you want in the gear box with little or no change gears (manual gear swapping).

On the other hand if you are adventurous enough to do your thread cutting by holding with the chuck and a steady rest then you are into a smaller lathe that may require swapping out the change gears. Threading like this is also a lot more challenging to accomplish, to me anyway!

Have you decided on what size lathe will fit your budget and work shop?


----------



## old4570 (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like I have to go with the slightly larger one , 48TPI VS 35TPI 
36mm Spindle bore VS 26mm Spindle bore ...


----------



## old4570 (Mar 11, 2010)

gadget_lover said:


> Silly double post



Was a simple enough question ! 

Takes about the same effort to answer the question , as to not !


----------



## old4570 (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.machines4u.com.au/view/?...id=2&category_id=36&subcategory_id=678&page=2

This one ... Not 70TPI but 35TPI 


And this one ... http://www.machines4u.com.au/view/?...id=2&category_id=36&subcategory_id=678&page=2

This one has slower RPM [ 60 ] larger spindle bore , larger thread cutting range , larger chucks , and beefier all around , worth the extra money I guess , + better choice if I chose to make parts for model airplane engines like in the past . 
The larger spindle bore helps when making crank shafts .


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 11, 2010)

old4570 said:


> Was a simple enough question !
> 
> Takes about the same effort to answer the question , as to not !



I double posted (submitted the same post twice) , and deleted the one posted in error. 

I think you are reading something into my posts that is not there. All the posts so far have been very friendly and helpful. In CPF it almost always pays to assume the nicest of people.

That's quite a lathe. I'm envious.


Daniel


----------



## Davo J (Mar 11, 2010)

Didn't realise you were in Aus. Have alook here, they have a sale coming up
https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Events?link=bottom
Davo


----------



## old4570 (Mar 11, 2010)

gadget_lover said:


> I double posted (submitted the same post twice) , and deleted the one posted in error.
> 
> I think you are reading something into my posts that is not there. All the posts so far have been very friendly and helpful. In CPF it almost always pays to assume the nicest of people.
> 
> ...



I must have , sorry !


----------



## old4570 (Mar 11, 2010)

Davo J said:


> Didn't realise you were in Aus. Have alook here, they have a sale coming up
> https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Events?link=bottom
> Davo



$21 Cheaper .... 

I have to go and register a business or something to see if its worth while saving money on the GST , especially considering , 

You then need , Live Center , inside outside thread cutting tools , regular cutting tools , HSS tool blanks , end mills , drill chuck , parting tool , tool holder for carbide bits , just to get started . Brass , copper , aluminum bar stock , plastics , Teflon , Phosphor Bronze ..

:laughing: Magnetic base with dial indicator , milling attachment , knurling tool/s ,  and thats just of the top of my head ...

Inside outside thread cutters and some turning tools would be for starters , drill chuck , end mills , just to get started ..
Thank goodness for ebay , been looking @ Live centers , gees you guys in the states are lucky , good prices there ... But postage just kills any good buys from there . 
Same with the tools ... 

I expect ill have to drop at least $500 on a starter pack for tools .


----------



## Davo J (Mar 12, 2010)

Did you see the (Lathe beginners package) for $1320?
The Ultimate lathe package for $3459 is a good buy with all the tooling.
There both on the last page.
Davo


----------



## old4570 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah , I saw them ..

But the more I think about it , the AL-320G is about as small as I would like to go ... 

Im going down next week to look at them , to see them in the flesh so to speak . And ask questions ...


----------



## ICUDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

The lathe you buy when you start out always seems too small after a while. Go for the biggest you can afford, but you are right about tooling costs, especially good -quality tooling which is very expensive here.


----------



## old4570 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive owned 2 lathes before , but did mostly model airplane engine work , like pistons , rods , cranks , heads , venturis , prop drivers , alloy spinners ...

I might try making some BB bell cranks , and I do have several engines needing re-building ... 

I dont think the AL-320G is large enough for D Mags since the OD is about 40mm on one , but might be ok for C-Mags , and deff good enough for Mini Mags , and P60 host work ...


----------



## Davo J (Mar 12, 2010)

The AL335 package is a good one if you are willing to spend that much. You get a good tooling package with it as well. It also has a wider choice of threads (4 to 60 tpi) than the AL320G. 
One thing to check with the AL320G is that if the carriage feed and the treading all run off the lead screw, which is double the wear. The 335 has a separate lead screw and feed rod. 
The site below shows a video of how his lathes have a key way to drive the carriage feed instead of using the treads of the lead screw. It also gives you a look over the machine.
Website
http://titanmachinery.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=50&Itemid=80
Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUI6wmTskGo&feature=player_embedded
Davo


----------



## old4570 (Mar 13, 2010)

AL-320G / AL335 They look like the same machine with minor differences . 

Unfortunately price does matter , but if I dont like what I see , I will just have to wait and save and go to the next level ... 

http://www.machines4u.com.au/view/?...id=2&category_id=36&subcategory_id=678&page=1

http://www.machines4u.com.au/view/?advert_id=7005&industry_id=2&category_id=36&page=7

????? http://www.paramountbrowns.com.au/metal-lathe-stand-610mm-bc/ 
http://www.paramountbrowns.com.au/metal-lathe-stand-910mm-bc-ex-display/
This one would be boss - but no money ... 

If only money was no object !!! Put my tatts in for tonight ...


----------



## Davo J (Mar 13, 2010)

The AL335 and the AL336 are similar in size etc
https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Products?stockCode=L183
https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Products?stockCode=L682
The AL-320G is a smaller lathe with 600mm center's
https://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Products?stockCode=L141
Dave


----------



## Davo J (Mar 13, 2010)

This one that you gave a link to is a great price 
http://www.paramountbrowns.com.au/metal-lathe-stand-910mm-bc-ex-display/
Dave


----------

